# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  О Прабхавишну Прабху

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Здесь я хотел бы разместить материалы, связанные с Прабхавишну Свами. Для меня все это важно, т.к. я близко общался с ним с 1989 года и 23 года из жизни не выкинешь. Сначала здесь будут письма от него самого и от других учеников, а потом мой анализ ситуации.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Письмо от самого Махараджа:


Членам GBC и преданным ИСККОН,
Уважаемые Махараджи и Прабху,
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С глубоким сожалением я хотел бы проинформировать вас, что ушел в отставку со всех руководящих постов в ИСККОН, в том числе GBC, санньяcи и инициирующего гуру. Это потому, что в последнее время я не был в состоянии поддерживать необходимые духовные стандарты для тех, кто занимает такое положение.

Я физически и умственно истощен из-за постоянных путешествий и управленческого давления. Особенно изнуряюще для меня было, пытаться разрешать споры среди преданных, поскольку по природе я неконфликтный человек.

Я путешествовал почти постоянно на протяжении всей моей жизни с детства, и теперь я чувствую потребность поселиться в одном месте, где я нахожу климат и культуру, соответствующими моей физической и психической природе. Я планирую жить в Таиланде, поскольку считаю, что это как раз такое место, и поскольку я уже развил некоторую привязанность к одной личности там, которая порядочна, добра, старательна и скромна. Если это у меня получится, то я, конечно, надеюсь оказать некоторое служение ИСККОН в том месте. Если нет, то я хотел бы надеяться попытаться жить в храме или общине ИСККОН, возможно, в Южной Индии.

Я очень сожалею, что подвел всех вас. Я никогда не просил, чтобы меня назначали на любую из этих руководящих должностей, но по воле Кришны они были возложенны на меня. Я старался изо всех сил, но я больше не чувствую в состоянии продолжать действовать в таком качестве. Тем не менее, я всегда был очень счастлив в ИСККОН с самого начала и до настоящего времени. Это была большая честь для меня, иметь возможность оказывать некоторое служение движению Шрилы Прабхупады, и находиться в вашем обществе. Я надеюсь, что смогу продолжать поддерживать контакты с преданными, посещать храмы ИСККОН время от времени и служить ИСККОН в будущем.

Еще раз мои глубочайшие извинения всем вам. Прошу простить любые ошибки, которые я сделал, или какие-либо оскорбления, которые я мог совершить кому-то из вас.

Я надеюсь, что это застанет вас в добром здравии и настроении сознания Кришны ,

Ваш недостойный слуга,


Прабхавишну дас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Письмо от моего духовного брата Ангиры Муни Прабху:

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!

Удивительная вещь произошла только что...
Со мной связался по Скайпу Маха-вараха прабху (секретарь Шрилы Джаяпатаки 
Махараджа) и передал, что Джаяпатака Махарадж беспокоится о нас с Кавери и 
спрашивает, не нужна ли нам какая-то помощь..
Я ответил, что мы продолжаем испытывать глубокую любовь и уважение к Гуру  
Махараджу - и надеемся, что у нас будет взможность и дальше общаться с ним.
Маха-вараха написал, что как раз сейчас Джаяпатака Махарадж общается с 
Прабхавишну Махараджем и пытается вдохновить его на то, чтобы он и дальше 
продолжал давать свое общение ученикам.
И затем он сообщил, что Прабхавишну Махарадж согласился с этим. Он согласен 
продолжать руководить своими учениками и вдохновлять их, если они будут 
желать этого.
Пожалуйста, передайте это ученикам Прабхавишну Махараджа в своих регионах - 
чтобы они не отчаивались!
И, конечно, я был очень вдохновлен - увидев еще раз, что ИСККОН это 
действительно одна большая семья!

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Ангира Муни дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Моя (ВКдас) оценка событий:

Можно посмотреть на ситуацию с двух точек зрения:
1. С позиции строгих стандартов саннйаса-ашрама - это несомненное отклонение, т.к. саннйаси не имеет права развивать привязанности к женщине из Тайланада, пусть она даже сто раз благочестивая, скромная и т.д. Но если учесть, что саннйаса была принята под давлением организации (Партия сказала: "Надо!", комсомол ответил "Есть!"), когда ему было всего 29 лет и 30 лет он эту саннйасу нес, то это явно смягчающий фактор.

2. С позиции чисто человеческой, гуманной, язык не поворачивается сказать что-то негативное. Тут все только поддерживают его и по человечески понимают.

И обе позиции должны существовать одновременно. Управляющий орган GBC должен отнестись к этому строго, но без осуждения. Строгость должна быть гуманной, а не уничтожительной. В этом и проявится зрелость подхода. Для воспитания ребенка нужна любящая мама и строгий папа, иначе будут перекосы либо в одно сторону, либо в другую. Излишняя строгость приводит к отчуждению людей и черствости сердца. Излишняя мягкость и гуманизм расхолаживают. Поэтому оценка должна быть взвешенной и объективной.

Очевидно, что это не случайное отклонение от принципов саннйасы. Привязанность за одну минуту не развивается. У каждой болезни есть своя история. Мы знаем, что болезнь всегда сначала появляется на тонком уровне, а потом переходит во вне. Теперь лично мне становится яснее, почему он прекратил принимать учеников (и правильно сделал!) в 2000 году. Все эти вещи медленно растут в сердце. К концу 90-х он уже имел около тысячи учеников. Похоже, что все-таки карма хотя бы на уровне желаний передается учителю от учеников. Когда женщина беременна, у нее иногда появляются странные желания, которых она не испытывала прежде. Это желания той дживы, что сидит у нее в животе и по пуповине передает свои требования. Похоже, что что-то подобное происходит и в момент инициации, когда завязываются отношения учителя и ученика. Он нам передает свое трансцендентное сознание, а мы ему передаем...известно что. И как лечащий врач может заразиться от своих пациентов, так и учитель может пострадать от своих учеников. Естественно, предполагается, что квалификация учителя позволяет ему "переваривать" все это и Кришна защищает его. Но у всего есть предел. Не зря в Бхакти-Расамрита-синдху Рупа Госвами пишет, что нельзя принимать слишком много учеников. И эта мера (слишком много) у всех разная. В какой-то момент карма учеников в виде желаний может перекрыть духовную силу учителя и тогда каништхи ученики могут стянуть гуру-мадхйаму на свой уровень. Поэтому о технике безопасности никогда нельзя забывать. Карма будет пострашнее высокого напряжения.

Кроме ответственности учеников есть и факторы его личной кармы. Мы знаем, что благодаря духовной практике карма постепенно уничтожается, а на уровне чистой преданности исчезает полностью. Но часто мы слишком недооцениваем силу кармы и преждевременно считаем кого-то полностью свободным от нее. Благодаря духовной силе можно контролировать некоторые кармические побуждения, и в этом, собственно, и состоит квалификация мадхйама-адхикари (см. стих 1 Нектара Наставлений). Но бывают времена, когда этот контроль ослабеват и многообразие внешних и внутренних факторов делает кармическое давление практически непреодолимым. У Махараджа в 2006 году наступил период Венеры, которая у него находится в положении, способствующем проявлению того, что сейчас происходит. А в настоящий момент идет период Венера, подпериод Луны. Обе эти планеты обладают женственной природой и способствуют росту эмоциональности и даже чувственности. Не каждый может это влияние преодолеть. Как вирус может находиться в крови, но не проявлять себя до определенного времени, так и некоторые желания могут находиться в наших сердцах в виде "спящих семян". Но когда происходит переохлаждение организма или ослабление имунной системы, вирус начинает действовать и проявляется болезнь. А когда создаются благоприятные условия и солнце начинает согревать землю, семя начинает расти. Подобно этому при определенных обстоятельствах материальные желания могут выйти из под контроля. Думаю, что постоянные путешествия, изнурительные менеджерские обязанности, ослабление здоровья и груз кармы учеников в данном случае и сработали все вместе в определенный период времени, который располагает к таким вещам. 
Это мой предварительный и краткий анализ ситуации.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

От себя лично я написал Махараджу письмо, в котором выразил ему огромную благодарность за всю ту заботу, терпимость, любовь и сострадание, которое он проявлял к нам все эти годы. Ничто не может перечеркнуть этого. Его вклад в развитие ИСККОН в России невозможно переоценить. Я надеюсь, что в той или иной форме наше общение продолжится и в будущем.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Продолжение темы про два взгляда на эту ситуацию: с позиции организации и с просто человеческой позиции. 

Одна преданная написала, что это очень печальная ситуация. Я подумал, что она  печальная с нашей потребительской позиции постоянного ожидания от Махараджа суперменства на всю оставшуюся жизнь. И с точки зрения организации это выглядит как печальная потеря. Одним генералом стало меньше. Да, так и есть. Но если посмотреть на него не как на гуру, саннйаси и GBC, а просто как на человека, то все выглядит немного иначе. К сожалению, в организации мы не всегда учитываем этот личностный фактор. В организации мы оцениваем человека как некоего функционера, как ценного кадра. И потеря ценного кадра всегда печальна. А у него могут быть вполне нормальные человеческие желания жить в спокойной атмосфере. 41 год непрерывных путешествий не каждый выдержит. Думаю, что он заслужил себе спокойную старость и возможность позабоиться о своем здоровье. Если ему как человеку сейчас станет легче, то это совсем не печальная ситуация. У каждого человека есть свой запас прочности. Не все могут жить в режиме вечной перегрузки. Честно говоря, после его письма мне сильно полегчало и я перестал воспринимать это как трагедию.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Краткий комментарий от БВ Садху Махараджа:

С Махараджем как с вайшнавом слишком плохого не произошло (даже наоборот, в том смысле, что он обнародовал то, что обычно скрывается). Проблема есть у организации, ведь это уже не первый звоночек. Мы до сих пор в своей проповеди абсолютизируем принцип гуру, а не ученика. Гуру инициирует не в себя, а в парампару, в миссию, но это не подчеркивается. Если у людей нет дела, то они всю свою неудовлетворенность свалят на гуру. Гуру должен заставить учеников постепенно самоопределиться, встать на ноги в духовной жизни. Если они упрямствуют, тогда не мытьем, но катанием..)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вчера стала известна одна интересная подробность из прошлого Прабхавишну Свами. Оказыватся, что в конце 70-х годов он хотел жениться и делал предложение одной матаджи, но она ему отказала. А вместо этого скоро ему вручили данду саннйаси и отправили покорять новые горизонты. Так он стал саннйаси, хотя внутри остались другие желания. Но времена те были геройские, когда миссия стояла на первом месте, а личные интересы можно было отодвинуть на второй план. Так оно и продолжалось год за годом. Семена материальных желаний могут долго лежать в нашем сердце и ждать своего часа. Мы знаем, что Кришна уничтожает материальные желания искренних преданных. См ШБ 1.2.18. Но я думаю, что Он уничтожает их лишь в том случае, если мы сами этого хотим. Если мы сохраняем материальные желания, то, как известно, это считается оскорблением № 10 в числе Нама-апарадх, что с течением времени приводит к определенным сложностям в духовной жизни. 

И вот тут проявляется одно интересное противоречие. С одной стороны, нужно отказаться от материальных желаний, т.к. они мешают духовному прогрессу, и их сохранение является оскорблением святого имени. Но мы знаем, что если не получается от них отказаться на уровне ума, то их нужно изжить через грихастха-ашрам. А с другой стороны, в тем времена не поощрялся грихастха ашрам, т.к. обществу нужны были активные проповедники – брахмачари и саннйаси. То есть, получается, что мы сами не давали людям возможности изжить эти желания правильно и требовали от них просто отказаться, что не для всех возможно. Фактическти мы вынуждали людей совершать это самое оскорбление № 10. Это удивительно, но опять же, вызвано исторической необходимостью. 

Но, так или иначе, время шло и Махарадж продолжал честно исполнять свой долг саннйаси, и выполнять то, о чем его просили Шрила Прабхупада и ИСККОН. Вдохновленные миссией и высокими идеями мы чаще всего склонны игнорировать свою природу и естественные склонности. Прабхупада сказал: Do The Needful – Делай то, что необходимо. И тогда было необходимо проповедовать и распространять книги как можно в больших количествах. Такова была историческая необходимость. Если бы тогда эти молодые саннйаси все последовали своей природе и стали бы семейными людьми, то где бы мы все с вами сейчас были? То есть, это была вынужденная жертва и она принесла свой плод. Прабхавишну Свами внес неоценимый вклад в развитие ИСККОН в России именно в качестве проповедника-саннйаси. Это его жертва для нас. Но мы совершенно не замечали, что он пожертвовал своей личной жизнью для нашей духовной жизни. То есть, фактически он сам стал жертвой, хотя и добровольной. По меньшей мере, на том этапе. И он сам писал, что он всегда был счастлив в ИСККОН. Это значит, что Кришна, как Ягйа-пуруша принимал эту жертву. 

Но вследствие нашего потребительского эгоизма мысль о том, что Махарадж жертвует собой ради нас, нам даже в голову не могла прийти. Мы считали и считаем, что «он нам должен» как гуру, как саннйаси, как GBC. И в этом потребительском настроении мы часто забываем о том, что и мы ему кое-что должны. Мы хотим от гуру надежности и чистоты, чтобы за ним как за каменной стеной грешить себе помаленьку и чувствовать себя защищенным - мой гуру сильный, все выдержит. Правильно написал мне БВ Садху Махарадж о том, что мы абсолютизируем принцип гуру и забываем о принципе ученика. Из кого в большинстве состоит наше общество: из гуру или из учеников? Из учеников. Вот поэтому нужно подчеркивать важность правильного ученичества, а не просто искать себе идеального гуру, который переварит наши грехи и не заметит. Этими идеями грешили последователи некоторых Гаудия-матхов, типа, если у вас гуру - уттама-адхикари, то Кришна уже у вас в кармане, а про качества ученика - ни слова.

Итак, вернемся к нашему анализу. В ИСККОН существует немного странная практика в применении ашрама-дхармы. Чаще всего сюжет развивается так: молодой человек становится преданным в 20-25 лет и в былые времена он автоматически зачислялся в ашрам брахмачари, где его учили, что семейная жизнь – это майа, предайся Кришне, несмотря на свои желания, погрузись в миссию и Кришна защитит тебя. Я сам так учил молодых брахмачари в начале 90-х и иначе быть просто не могло, т.к. все это было продиктовано исторической необходимостью. Однако мы знаем, что правильный порядок ашрамов связан с возрастной группой человека и характером желаний, присущих определенному возрасту. Брахмачарья как принцип наиболее естественна для детей, т.к. они еще не достигли половой зрелости. Поэтому в этот период они учатся и легко следуют 4-му принципу. С наступлением половой зрелости начинаются беспокоства на уровне чувств и ума, и тут уже большинство начинает задумываться о противоположном поле. Это называется упа-курвана брахмачари – те, кто являются брахмачари, но лишь до определенного возраста, а потом они могут жениться с благословения старших. 

Что же происходит у нас в обществе? В то время, когда физиологически и психологически пора жениться (с 20 до 30 лет) наши молодые последователи принимают ашрам брахмачари с 20-летним опозданием. Потом лет 10-15-20 они безуспешно борются со своими желаниями, стараясь сжечь их в огне санкиртаны, а когда по возрасту уже пора принимать ванапрастху или даже саннйасу, они вдруг понимают, что нужно жениться. То есть, применение ашарама дхармы в ИСККОН в настоящий момент происходит с 20-30 летним опозданием. Это явно не соответствует Ведам и может быть оправдано нашей калиюжной реальностью и той самой исторической необходимостью.

Итак, правильно жениться в 25, а саннйасу принимать в 60 или даже позже, но никак не наоборот. Например, Шрила Прабхупада принял саннйасу в 63 года и то не без колебаний. В случае с Прабхавишну Махараджем и многими другими в прошлом все происходит с точностью до наоборот. Это неправильно, но возможно в этом проявляется воля Кришны с учетом той самой «исторической необходимости»? Ведь меняется даже порой порядок эпох по воле Господа и великих мудрецов. Мы все знаем эту историю, как поменялись порядком Трета и Двапара-юга. Раз эпохи могут поменяться местами по воле высших сил, то почему ашрамы не могут поменяться местами? Махарадж выполнил свой долг как саннйаси в молодости, а в старости становится семейным человеком. Хоть плачь, хоть смейся...Но приходиться просто философски переваривать.

Нам известны случаи, когда великие преданные достигали высокого уровня и удостаивались личного даршана Кришны, а потом получали возможность осуществить все свои желания. Это история про Кардаму муни, который лично общался с Кришной и потом женился на Девахути и долго наслаждал свои чувства, летая с ней по всей вселенной на удивительном летающем дворце. Потом он исполнил свой долг, зачав Капила-дева, и опять удалился в уединение и свой бхаджан. То есть, исторические прецеденты подобных явлений имеются и они описаны в шастрах. Что тут скажешь, кроме известной фразы о том, что пути Господни неисповедимы…
Итог данных рассуждений таков, что в этом случае приходится все оправдывать и объяснять той самой пресловутой исторической необходимостью, которая побуждает правила приносить в жертву исключениям.

Кто-то подумает, что ученик просто пытается оправдать своего учителя. Да, любящее сердце способно все понять, простить и оправдать. Но если бы не было этой любви, которая связывает нас, то зачем тогда вообще жить… как в материальном, так и в духовном мире.

Этми рассуждениями я ни в коей мере не пытаюсь критиковать ИСККОН, т.к. это детище Шрилы Прабхупады, это мой дом родной. И пишу я порой жесткие вещи как доброжелатель и неравнодушный человек, чтобы наше общество думало о том, как нам защитить духовную жизнь преданных, как создать лучшие условия для будущих поколений вайшнавов. Первым поколениям всегда приходится трудно, на их костях строится фундамент. И так было всегда и везде.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Несколько лет назад я жаловался Прабхавишну Махараджу на то, что преданные от меня постоянно чего-то ждут, а я не всегда могу эти ожидания оправдать. Он ответил мне очень неожиданно. Он сказал: «ты не обязан жить в связи с ожиданиями других». Я долго пытался переварить эту фразу, но сейчас, кажется, переварил. Действительно, мы слишком многого ждем от лидеров, забывая, что они – такие же люди как мы, но взвалившие на себя непомерную ношу ответственности. И когда кто-то из них не выдерживает этого груза, мы еще умудряемся критиковать их за это. 

Пока нет официального постановления GBC, я склонен думать, что Махарадж просто из активного режима служения перейдет в более щадящий и естественный режим для своего возраста. Он остался практикующим вайшнавом, он хочет служить в ИСККОН. Он не совершает вайшнава-апарадх и сохраняет смирение. Поэтому мне кажется, что это больше проблема имиджа, нежели чего-то более глубокого. К сожалению, мы очень сильно привязаны к внешнему имиджу и очень болезненно переживаем его утрату. При этом мы часто забываем, что бхакти должно избавить нас от привязанности ко всем внешним обозначениям (упадхи). В известной шлоке об этом сказано: сарвопадхи винирмуктам… - бхакти освобождает от всех упадхи. Внешний имидж – это одна из упадхи, как внешнее тело. Конечно, мы знаем, что внешнее часто связано с внутренним, но эта связь не всегда однозначная. 

Будем надеяться, что GBC примет зрелое и взвешенное решение, учитывающее как организационные, так и чисто человеческие факторы. Если Махарадж сохранит отношения с учениками (а надежда на это есть, судя по письму от Ангиры Муни прабху), то в принципе, моральный ущерб от этой ситуации будет минимальным. Будем надеяться на лучшее. Даже если этого не произойдет, все его ученики уже достаточно зрелые преданные, т.к. самые младшие из них получили инициацию в 1999. Это должно дать им достаточно понимания и сил продолжать свой путь к Кришне, черпая вдохновение от Шрилы Прабхупады и других старших вайшнавов. Не будем уподобляться глупым последователям риттвик-вады, которые думают, что прославляют Шрилу Прабхупаду, втаптывая в грязь его слуг, которые делают все возможное для служения миссии, хотя и не всегда совершенным образом.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вот что написал сегодня Прабхавишну Махарадж одному из членов Нац.Совета:

Thank you very very much for your kind words. I do hope to see you all again in the future and chant the Holy Names together.

"Я очень и очень благодарен тебе за твои добрые слова. Я надеюсь встретиться со всеми вами в будущем и мы вместе будем петь Святые Имена".

Будем надеяться, что это будущее вскоре наступит.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Subject: From the GBC Executive Committee

Dear Disciples of Prabhavisnu Prabhu,

Please accept our humble obeisances. All glories to Srila Prabhupada.

It is with a heavy heart that we inform you that Prabhavisnu Prabhu recently
resigned from his ISKCON services as initiating guru and GBC member and has
given up his sannyasa vows.

Members of the GBC's Executive Committee and a number of Prabhavisnu
Prabhu's friends have spoken to him and come to understand his reasons for
his resignation - that he is physically and mentally exhausted due to
constant travel and managerial pressures and about nine months ago he met a
woman in Thailand with whom he is considering entering a serious
relationship. This woman is a vegetarian and runs a small clothing shop in
Thailand with her brother. Despite stepping down from his role as an ISKCON
leader, he does continue to honor his discipleship under Srila Prabhupada
and intend to remain connected to ISKCON by eventually serving humbly in an
ISKCON community somewhere in the world.

On behalf of the community of devotees, we would like to express our
compassion and hope for Prabhavisnu Prabhu as he tries to deal with his
personal life and needs. By both example and precept Srila Prabhupada taught
us to be kind to all devotees, including those who face the struggles of
purification and may have to make changes in their position to become
properly situated. Prabhavisnu Prabhu has given his life to Srila
Prabhupada's mission and rendered invaluable service to many, many devotees.
We pray he will ever remain in the association of his many well-wishers and
friends, continuing to render service to Srila Prabhupada as he has for
forty years.

That said, we wish to extend all compassion, help, and support to
Prabhavisnu Prabhu's siksa and diksa disciples. Please know that you are not
without shelter. As ISKCON's founder-acarya and preeminent diksa-guru, Srila
Prabhupada is freely giving each of you the opportunity to develop pure love
of God. That has not changed. His mercy and shelter are there for you in
every situation, his teachings still apply to you, and serving him in his
mission is still the gateway to pure bhakti. You also have the shelter of
the holy name. Please always keep your hearts open to the spiritual
protection and blessings you have been given.

ISKCON has many senior devotees who are prepared to assist you through any
difficulties or confusion you may be feeling, and we from the GBC are
especially concerned for your welfare. There are also local leaders in your
area, and for those who wish to speak to someone, we have established an
e-mail address where you can write and receive a response:
GBCEC.Secretary@gmail.com.

There are other devotees in ISKCON who have lost their spiritual master but
who have made the choice to remain at Srila Prabhupada's lotus feet. A good
number of these devotees have gone on to excel in both sadhana and service.
Please draw from their example. Take shelter of strong Vaisnava association
in ISKCON and form an ever deepening dependence on the holy name and the
spiritual perspectives offered in sastra. Do not become discouraged.

In the meantime, we are looking further into the circumstances involving
Prabhavisnu Prabhu's resignation and how best to respond to you in the most
supportive way. We will be in touch with you again soon.

Hare Krsna,

Your servants,

Hrdaya Caitanya Das
Bhakti Caitanya Swami
Tamohara Das,
GBC Executive Committee




От Исполнительного Комитета Джи-Би-Си

Дорогие ученики Прабхавишну Прабху

Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С тяжёлым сердцем мы уведомляем вас о том, что Прабхавишну Прабху сложил с себя полномочия, которые он выполнял в ИСККОН как инициирующий гуру и член Джи-Би-Си, прекратив также следовать обетам санньясы.

Члены Исполнительного Комитета Джи-Би-Си и также некоторые друзья Прабхавишну Прабху обратились к нему с целью понять причины его отставки, которые заключались в его физическом и ментальном истощении, вызванном постоянными поездками и управленческими нагрузками. Около 9-ти месяцев назад он встретил женщину в Таиланде, с которой он намерен развивать серьёзные отношения. Она вегетарианка и владеет совместно со своим братом небольшим магазином одежды в Таиланде. Несмотря на своё решение прекратить выполнять свою роль лидера в ИСККОН, Прабхавишну Прабху продолжает ценить и гордится тем, что является учеником Шрилы Прабхупады и намеревается в дальнейшем оставаться в ИСККОН, совершая служение в скромном настроении в одной из общин ИСККОН.

Сейчас, когда у Прабхавишну Прабху возникла необходимость урегулировать свою личную жизнь, нам от имени общины преданных хотелось бы выразить ему свою поддержку. Своим примером и наставлениями, Шрила Прабхупада учил нас стремится относиться с добротой и состраданием ко всем преданным, включая тех, кто столкнулся с трудностями в своей духовной жизни и позволял сменить свой статус на более подходящий для них. Прабхавишну Прабху отдал свою жизнь служению миссии Шриле Прабхупаде и оказал неоценимое служение по отношению к очень большому числу преданных. Мы молимся о том, чтобы он продолжал поддерживать общение со многими своими друзьями и доброжелателями, продолжая выполнять служение Шриле Прабхупаде, как он это и делал на протяжении сорока лет.

Сказанное означает, что мы выражаем своё сожаление, а также готовы предложить свою помощь и поддержку шикша и дикша ученикам Прабхавишну Прабху. Пожалуйста, помните о том, что Вы не утратили прибежища в своей духовной жизни. Как ачарья-основатель ИСККОН и главный дикша-гуру, Шрила Прабхупада предоставляет каждому из вас возможность развивать чистую любовь к Богу и этого невозможно изменить. Его милость и поддержка гарантированы вам в любой ситуации, его учение практически применимо в нашей жизни, а служение его миссии, открывает нам врата в мир чистого бхакти. Вы также получили прибежище у Святого Имени. Пожалуйста, всегда оставляйте свои сердца открытыми для духовной поддержки и благословений, полученных вами.

В ИСККОН есть множество старших вайшнавов, которые способны помочь вам разрешить ваши трудности и устранить смятение, которые вы можете испытывать, и мы со стороны Джи-Би-Си будем стараться делать всё возможное для вашего блага. У вас есть также местные лидеры, которые могут поддержать вас, для тех же кто желает обратиться за помощью, мы предлагаем связаться с нами по этому адресу GBCEC.Secretary@gmail.com.

В ИСККОН есть другие преданные, кто потерял своего духовного учителя, но сделали правильный выбор, оставшись у лотосных стоп Шрилы Прабхупады. Большое число таких преданных следуют своей садхане и выполняют своё служение. Пожалуйста, следуйте их примеру. Примите прибежище в сообществе серьёзных Вайшнавов в ИСККОН и развивайте свою привязанность к Святому Имени, получая поддержку в духовном знании, исходящем из шастр. Не впадайте в уныние.

В ближайшее время, мы будем изучать ситуацию, связанную с уходом Прабхавишну Прабху, с целью понять, как мы можем помочь вам наилучшим образом, о чём будут сделаны заявления в ближайшее время.

Харе Кришна,

Ваши слуги
Хридайа Чайтанья Дас
Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Тамохара Дас, 
Исполнительный Комитет Джи-Би-Си

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Письмо от Прабхавишну прабху ученикам:*

Моим дорогим ученикам и всем преданным, кого это может заинтересовать
Харе Кришна. Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В настоящее время большинство из вас получили информацию относительно моей ситуации и наверное прочитали основное письмо, которое я отправил преданным ИСККОН.

Прежде всего позвольте мне сказать о том замечательном опыте, который я получил благодаря общению с вами за все эти годы. Я развил очень крепкие взаимоотношения со многими из вас, и эти отношения очень вдохновляли меня в преданном служении. Обычно сознание Кришны делало меня очень счастливым и я всегда пытался делиться этим счастьем настолько, насколько был способен. В действительности доставлять боль кому бы то ни было совершенно противоречит моей природе. Тем не менее, в настоящее время многие из вас должно быть испытывают большую боль и беспокойство и переживают по поводу того, что будущее уготовило для меня и для вас. Поэтому мне хотелось бы принести глубокие извинения всем вам за моё неприемлемое поведение, которое привело к этому.

Пожалуйста, позвольте мне привести кратко историю развития данной ситуации, как это представляется мне. Когда я находился в 1975 г. в Лондоне, я предполагал, что наиболее лучшим вариантом для меня было бы жениться – в это время я был президентом двух храмов, включая Мэнор и имел много общения с домохозяевами. Но мой руководитель Джи-Би-Си дал мне указание отправиться в Индию, чтобы приготовиться принять санньясу. Я никогда перед этим не планировал принимать санньясу, но уже через 4 дня летел самолётом в Мумбай. Шрила Прабхупада попросил меня стать вице-президентом и руководить храмом в Мумбае и позже позволил мне вступить в библиотечную группу Би-Би-Ти, распространяющую его книги. После этого, в соответствии с его наставлениями, я начал проповедовать в Бангладеш и Непале. Санньясу я получил в 1979 г., когда мне исполнилось 28 лет. Мне было известно, что в соответствии с этикетом не следует просить себе санньясу, но следует принять её, если старшие просят тебя об этом. Мне следует согласиться с тем, что я особенно не задумывался над этим шагом и не представлял себе отчётливо возможных последствий. Культура Индии (Бангладеш, Непала) вполне соответствовала жизни в статусе брахмачари/санньясы и тогда следовать им казалось не столь трудно. По истечении времени становится очевидно, что я был слишком молод для принятия санньясы. К счастью за эти годы наше общество стало гораздо более зрелым и критерии принятия санньясы серьёзно ужесточились. Теперь в ИСККОН никому не будет позволено принять санньясу в столь юном возрасте. Кандидатуры для принятия этого статуса тщательно проверяются на протяжении многих лет до того как будет получено одобрение для них. Как сами кандидаты, так и старшие вайшнавы в Джи-Би-Си должны быть полностью убеждены в том, что взятые обеты будут соблюдаться.

В 1984 году когда я приехал в Маяпур, меня известили, что я был приглашён как член Джи-Би-Си и должен отправиться на его собрание. Я не имел чёткого представления относительно того, к чему всё это ведёт. Я чувствовал себя достаточно некомфортно на заседаниях Джи-Би-Си, тем более что там присутствовало много более старших преданных. В это время я был региональным секретарём в ряде азиатских стран и сфера моего служения при этом сильно не изменилась.

В 1987 г. Джи-Би-Си утвердило меня в качестве инициирующего гуру. Один из членов вдруг внёс это предложение в ходе проведения собрания. Я попытался возразить, указав на то, что чувствую себя не готовым для этого, но Председатель не прислушался к моим возражениям и поставил вопрос на голосование, которым решение было принято. Я с большой неохотой взялся за это служение. Так или иначе, постепенно потребности в проведении инициаций росли, как потому что росло число новых кандидатов для её получения, так и потому что таковой была потребность лидеров храмов, которые нуждались в инициированных преданных для выполнения различных видов служения и дальнейшего развития движения. Поэтому подчиняясь долгу я начал давать инициации. Я всегда рассматривал принятие учеников как то, что я делаю это от имени ИСККОН, Шрилы Прабхупады и парампары и я никогда не смотрел на них как только на «моих учеников». Таким образом, я всегда старался вдохновить вас оставаться в ИСККОН и выполнять своё служение в ИСККОН. Я просто пытался проповедовать и доносить учение Шрилы Прабхупады до вас настолько хорошо насколько это способен был делать и вдохновлять вас всегда повторять Харе Кришна.

Я не сожалею о том, что получил такой большой груз ответственности. Я принимаю это как милость Кришны. Это была замечательная возможность заниматься преданным служением и настоящим вызовом. Наверное более правильным было бы если бы я проводил больше времени в Святой Дхаме, заняв себя в процессе слушания и воспевания, но при этом я обладал очень активной природой и всегда ощущал то, что в мои обязанности входит посещение многих центров и преданных в моей зоне Джи-Би-Си настолько часто, насколько это возможно. Будь я только санньяси и Джи-Би-Си или только санньяси и инициирующим гуру, мне было бы легче оставаться санньяси, но я выполнял одновременно все три роли, что стало для меня слишком тяжело. В конечном счёте это моя вина, что я не смог до конца следовать своим обетам санньяси. Я не могу винить здесь других, но всё же эти обстоятельства также сыграли свою роль в возникновении трудностей у меня.

В районах, где я проповедовал Движение развивалось очень быстро, главным образом благодаря значительному интересу к сознанию Кришны и конечно вследствие усилий, которые прилагали все преданные, включая вас.

В результате быстро росло число храмов и преданных. ИСККОН рос в России, Бангладеш, Индии, Непале, Мьянме и Малайзии. Также и в таких западных странах как Австралия и Новая Зеландия функционировало определённое число храмов и были преданные. Всего было около ста центров ИСККОН различных размеров и много тысяч преданных в тех зонах, где я был зональным секретарём Джи-Би-Си. Контролировать их становилось с годами всё сложнее, чтобы поддерживать учеников и других преданных требовалось много сил и энергии. Временами приходилось иметь дело с серьёзными продолжительными конфликтами между преданными. Попытки разрешать эти конфликты приводили меня к серьёзным стрессам. В результате примерно с прошлого года я почувствовал потребность периодически отходить от интенсивного служения в ИСККОН и отправляться на отдых в тихие спокойные места на природе – Таиланд в этом смысле был подходящей для этого красивой страной. С учётом моего темперамента я также не чувствовал себя комфортно, выступая в роли публичной фигуры и лидера крупного религиозного движения. Я чувствовал потребность жить спокойной жизнью без давления со стороны других, когда от тебя ожидают того, чтобы ты был значимой фигурой. Я был не способен поддерживать требуемые стандарты поведения для санньяси и гуру в ИСККОН. Поэтому я принял решение о снятии с себя всех лидерских полномочий в ИСККОН.

В последние несколько дней я получил множество доброжелательных писем от своих учеников, духовных братьев и учеников своих духовных братьев из разных регионов нашего движения и я очень сильно благодарю всех вас за вашу поддержку и добрые слова. Это даёт мне силы смотреть в будущее. Всю свою жизнь я путешествовал и теперь чувствую необходимость жить в одном месте. В течение последних 9-ти месяцев я также развил отношения с одной женщиной в Таиланде, которая как я чувствую, является доброй душой и может помочь мне на данном этапе моей жизни. Я не тороплюсь с заключением брака, хотя это вполне возможно.

Мне действительно жаль, что ситуация в конечном счёте сложилась подобным образом. Я знаю, что сложившаяся ситуация неприемлема, но стараясь быть честным я не мог просто решить, что мне следует делать и надеялся преодолеть её. С одной стороны от меня по прежнему многое ожидали, что давило грузом на мои плечи, но с другой стороны я чувствовал потребность уйти от давления менеджмента, рекомендаций и постоянных путешествий. Я всегда продолжал повторять свои круги и реулярно участвовал в киртанах и классах. Если бы это было возможным, я хотел бы помогать в распространении движения санкиртаны в Таиланде. Я чувствую себя как дома среди людей, у которых проявлены качества доброты и почтительности.

Я также нахожу местный климат очень подходящим для моего физического здоровья, которое стало ухудшаться в связи с постоянными поездками. Однако, если этим моим планам не суждено будет сбыться, я надеюсь поселиться в какой-нибудь из общин ИСККОН. Наверное должно пройти какое-то время, чтобы мы могли убедиться в том насколько успешно я могу продолжать практиковать сознание Кришны. Мне требуется некоторое время и пространство для того, чтобы разобраться в своей ситуации. Пожалуйста, позвольте мне сделать это.

В любом случае мне хотелось бы вдохновить вас продолжать быть стабильными в своём служении и садхане, принимая прибежище у старших вайшнавов нашего Движения, которые очень серьёзны и посвятили свои жизни следованию учению Шрилы Прабхупады. Я всегда пытался вдохновить вас стремиться в подобное общество и развивать гармоничные отношения со всеми Вайшнавами. Есть так много замечательных старших преданных, кто может вдохновить вас и дать вам прибежище через свои наставления. Шрила Прабхупада создал Джи-Би-Си как духовный и управленческий орган ИСККОН. Все члены Джи-Би-Си усиленно работают, руководя и улучшая наше Движение. Многие из них являются моими дорогими друзьями и я выражаю им искреннее признание и благодарность за то трудное и ответственное служение, которое они выполняют. Не сомневаюсь, что руководство Джи-Би-Си окажет вам надлежащую поддержку в ближайшем будущем и я настоятельно советую вам принять её. В конечном счёте каждый член ИСККОН имеет прибежище у Шрилы Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев, и поэтому несмотря на изменения в моей жизни вы все занимаете хорошее положение, которое поможет вам в дальнейшем духовно прогрессировать.

В будущем я хотел бы иметь возможность иногда посещать храмы ИСККОН, особенно в святой Дхаме и надеюсь со временем увидеться со многими из вас. Если кто-то из вас хотел бы поддерживать отношения со мной и дальше вы можете периодически писать мне на мой электронный адрес. Я буду счастлив ответить вам и постараться ободрить вас настолько, насколько смогу. Скорее не в качестве официальной роли гуру, дающего шикшу своим ученикам, но как ваш друг и доброжелатель.

Я снова приношу вам свои глубокие извинения за ту боль, что доставил вам. Пожалуйста, простите мне мои ошибки, которые я совершил и любые оскорбления, которые я нанёс кому бы то ни было из вас. В конечном счёте, это лишь небольшой эпизод в истории великого прогресса движения санкиртаны, которое столь могущественно, что способно преодолеть любые препятствия. Наверное, эта ситуация тоже может послужить шансом что-то понять и улучшить. Надеюсь, что подобные ситуации наложения тяжёлой ответственности могут быть преодолены в будущем, благодаря более грамотному её распределению. Джи-Би-Си работает над тем, чтобы передавать ответственность новому поколению лидеров. Это очень важно для того, чтобы Движение санкиртаны продолжало распространяться.

Пожалуйста, посвятите себя воспеванию Харе Кришна и преданному служению в ИСККОН. Пожалуйста, продолжайте сотрудничать друг с другом и с другими преданными, чтобы удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду, расширяя Движение санкиртаны. Пусть Господь Кришна благословит вас.

Ваш неквалифицированный слуга и доброжелатель, Прабхавишну дас.

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=10203

Dear Devotees,
Please accept our humble obeisances. All glories to Srila Prabhupada.

It is with heavy hearts that we inform you that Prabhavisnu Prabhu recently resigned from his ISKCON services as initiating guru and GBC member and has given up his sannyasa vows.
It is always difficult when a senior ISKCON leader has serious problems in their spiritual life to know how much to disclose publicly. Please know that the GBC carefully considers how to report such incidents. On the one hand, the ISKCON community has a right to know the accurate details of what happened, especially when there is so much speculation going around, and on the other hand we have Srila Prabhupada’s admonishment to not broadcast the details of a devotee’s difficulties. So with Srila Prabhupada’s instruction firmly in mind we offer this brief but factual explanation of the situation, which is, at the moment, all we know.

Members of the GBC’s Executive Committee and a number of Prabhavisnu Prabhu’s friends have spoken to him and come to understand the reasons he gives for his resignation. This is confirmed in his recent letter to his disciples: that he became spiritually weak, and physically and mentally exhausted due to constant travel and managerial pressures. About nine months ago he met a woman in Thailand with whom he is considering entering a serious relationship.
It appears that he has experienced bouts of spiritual weakness for some years. We are still in discussion with him about the details.

After extensive talks with his godbrothers, it seems he has not yet decided on his present course of action but wishes to seriously reflect on the matter. Despite stepping down from his role as an ISKCON leader, he does continue to honor his discipleship under Srila Prabhupada and intend to remain connected to ISKCON by eventually serving humbly in an ISKCON community somewhere in the world.

Naturally we are deeply disappointed with this very troubling turn of events. It is a fall, something like that of a soldier on the battlefield. Prabhavisnu Prabhu has given forty years to Srila Prabhupada’s mission and rendered invaluable service to many, many devotees. He has preached in a number of difficult places in the world, including the Muslim country of Bangladesh and the former Soviet Union when it was still under Communist rule. He also significantly helped the preaching in India, Thailand, Malaysia, Burma, Australia, and New Zealand.
By both example and precept Srila Prabhupada taught us to be kind to all devotees, including those who face the struggles of purification and may have to make changes in their position to become properly situated. We pray Prabhavisnu Prabhu will ever remain in the association of his many well-wishers and friends, continuing to render service to Srila Prabhupada as he has for so many years.
Despite this, we recognize that his disciples and other devotees in ISKCON will be very disturbed by Prabhavisnu prabhu’s spiritual difficulties. We are currently investigating the circumstances leading to his stepping down and will follow this letter with further communication when possible. In the meantime, to those who are affectedby Prabhavisnu Prabhu’s resignation, we would like to say that ISKCON has many senior devotees with whom you can speak. The GBC Body is concerned with every devotee’s welfare and has established an e-mail address where those who wish to can write their questions: GBCEC.Secretary@gmail.com.

Hare Krsna,
Your servants,
Hrdaya Caitanya Das Bhakti Caitanya Swami Tamohara Das, GBC Executive Committee

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе  Кришна!  Дорогие  вайшнавы,  примите  мои  поклоны.  Слава Шриле
Прабхупаде!
Ниже  ссылка  на  лекцию Бхактиведанта Садху Свами. В ней Махарадж
обсуждает   тему   взаимоотношений  Гуру и Ученика. И в том числе дает
очень важные наставления ученикам Прабхавишну Махараджа, а также всем
другим преданным. Лекция состоялась в Сочинском храме 13 января 2012.

http://narod.ru/disk/37586605001/13....%9C-1.MP3.html


Ваш слуга Говардхан Гопал дас

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие преданные!

Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Cлава Шриле Прабхупаде!

C тяжелым сердцем мы сообщаем вам, что Прабхавишну Прабху недавно ушел в отставку со своего служения в ИСККОН в качестве инициирующего гуру и члена ДБС и оставил санньясу.

Всегда, когда у старшего лидера ИСККОН возникают серьезные проблемы в духовной жизни, трудно понять до какой степени сообщать это публично. Пожалуйста, знайте, что ДБС внимательно рассматривает, как сообщать о таких инцидентах. С одной стороны, сообщество ИСККОН имеет право знать точные детали того, что произошло, особенно, когда ходит так много разговоров , а с другой стороны, Шрила Прабхупада предупреждал, что мы не должны широко распространять информацию о трудностях преданного. Так что, помня это наставление Шрилы Прабхупады, мы предлагаем этот краткое, но фактическое объяснение ситуации, насколько это известно нам на данный момент.

Члены исполнительного комитета ДБС и несколько друзей Прабхавишну Прабху говорили с ним и пришли к пониманию причин, по которым он решил уйти в отставку. Это подтверждено в его недавнем письме к ученикам: он стал духовно слаб и физически и умственно истощен из-за постоянных путешествий и управленческого давления. Около девяти месяцев назад он познакомился с женщиной в Таиланде, с которой он рассматривает возможность серьезных отношений.
Похоже, что в течение нескольких лет у него возникали моменты духовной слабости. Мы еще обсуждаем с ним подробности.

Из продолжительных разговоров духовных братьев с ним, можно сделать вывод, что похоже он еще не решил, что будет делать сейчас, но он хочет серьезно все обдумать. Несмотря на оставление роли лидера ИСККОН, он продолжает оставаться учеником Шрилы Прабхупады и хочет продолжать быть связанным с ИСККОН, и со временем заняться смиренным служением в одной из общин ИСККОН в какой-то части мира.

Естественно, мы глубоко разочарованы этим поворотом событий. Это падение, что-то подобное гибели солдата на поле боя. Прабхавишну Прабху отдал сорок лет миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и оказал неоценимое служение многим многим преданным. Он проповедовал в нескольких сложных странах, в том числе в мусульманской стране Бангладеш и в бывшем Советском Союзе, когда он еще был под коммунистическим правлением. Он также значительно помог проповеди в Индии, Таиланде, Малайзии, Бирме, Австралии и Новой Зеландии.

Своими примером и наставлениями Шрила Прабхупада учил нас быть добрыми ко всем преданным, в том числе к тем, кто сталкивается с трудностями очищения и, кому возможно, придется внести изменения в свою ситуацию, чтобы занять должное положение. Мы молимся о том, чтобы Прабхавишну Прабху никогда не оставлял общество своих многочисленных доброжелателей и друзей, продолжая служение Шриле Прабхупаде, как он это делал на протяжении стольких лет.

Несмотря на это, мы признаем, что его ученики и другие преданные в ИСККОН будет очень обеспокоены духовными трудностями Прабхавишну Прабху. Мы в настоящее время расследуем обстоятельства, приведшие к его отставке и за этим письмом последуют другие обращения, когда это будет возможно. В то же время, для тех, кого затронула отставка Прабхавишну Прабху, мы хотели бы сказать, что в ИСККОН есть много старших преданных, с которыми вы можете поговорить. ДБС беспокоится о благополучии каждого преданного и был создан электронный адрес, куда желающие могут написать свои вопросы: GBCEC.Secretary @ gmail.com.

Харе Кришна!

Ваши слуги,
Хридая Чайтанья дас
Бхакти Чайтанья Свами 
Tамохара Дас, 
Исполнительный Комитет ДБС

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мои ответы на вопросы по ситуации с Прабхавишну Махараджем, которые я получил от одного из старших проповедников в нашем регионе.

Вопрос 1:
  Если посмотреть на Махараджа как на человека, конечно, он заслуживает отдыха, и многие его духовные братья, устав, отправляются на отдых. Но тут ведь дело не просто в отдыхе. А в коренном смене образа жизни. Махарадж  действительно 40 лет глубоко погружался в процесс, внимательно читал джапу и его киртаны заставляли плакать, он вдохновлял именно своим примером многих преданных следовать процессу, и верить в то, что когда- то и мы, простые смертные, сможем быть такими же счастливыми. Это не могло быть обманом, т. к. в этом была вся его жизнь. Он был всегда на виду, и мы все видели его жертвенную жизнь для нас. И если наш путь от шрадхи к преме, т.е. мы должны постепенно прогрессировать, избавляясь от материальных привязанностей и желаний. Почему же при такой интенсивной духовной практике не были преодолены такие грубые желания? 

Ответ:
Я писал в одном из своих комментариев, что есть желания, от которых можно отказаться на уровне ума, а есть желания, которые нужно изжить через смену ашрама, для чего и существует переход от ашрама брахмачари в ашрам грихастхи. Махарадж в свое время хотел жениться, но его подтолкнули к саннйасе и он пишет в своем письме к ученикам, что тогда он не осознавал всех последствий этого шага. Тогда преданные не очень хорошо знали философию и предавались по-простому, надеясь на милость Кришны и игнорируя законы материальной природы, которые тоже установлены Кришной. Есть три вида кармы по глубине ее проникновения в тонкое тело. 1). Дридха-карма – глубоко укоренившаяся карма, которую практически невозможно преодолеть; 2). Дридхадридха-карма – карма средней силы, которую можно преодолеть при наличии сильного желания и благодаря благодаря интенсивной духовной практике. 3) Адридха-карма – карма не имеющая глубоких корней и потому легко преодолимая. 
Поэтому мы видим, что какие-то проблемы решаются философски на уровне ума, а какие-то решаются только через прохождение через прямой опыт. Как правило, тяга к противоположному полу редко преодолевается на уровне ума. Человек должен пройти через опыт семейной жизни и если он при этом практикует духовную жизнь, то есть надежда, что к 50-60 годам Крищна «отпустит» эту дживу в более отрешенные ашрамы. В противном случае происходит то, что мы наблюдаем с неумолимым постоянством.
Так же я писал об индивидуальной карме. В жизни Прабхавишну Махараджа на молодость выпали более «холодные» периоды Сатурна, Меркурия и Кету, которые вполне способствуют отречению, аскезе и проповеди. На старость ему выпала Венера со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Такая карма полностью преодолевается лишь на уровне бхавы, которая встречается крайне редко. Обычные преданные уровня мадхйама-адхикари не всегда могут преодолеть такое давление дридха-кармы. 

Вопрос 2: И какая надежна может быть у нас, если мы не делаем даже сотой доли того, что делал Махарадж?

Ответ:
Не совсем корректная постановка вопроса. Нам не нужно себя ни с кем сравнивать, т.к. судьбы у всех строго индивидуальны и на нас не лежит такая нагрузка, которая выпала Махараджу. Нам просто нужно делать все своевременно, учитывая свою обусловленность и не нужно оставлять нерешенных проблем молодости на старость. В этом случае наши шансы вполне высоки.

Вопрос 3:
Может ли наша вера в процесс оставаться такой же сильной, если мы видим после стольких лет служения (по настоящему) это все было променяно на общение с женщиной из Тайланда?

Ответ:
Понятия «наша вера» не существует. Вера строго индивидуальна. Лично моя вера в процесс нисколько не уменьшилась, а наоборот, возросла, т.к. я понял, что здесь нельзя наивно «предаваться» Кришне, как раньше это делалось, без учета материальной природы и индивидуальной кармы. 
«Столько лет служения по настоящему» - это скорее работа на износ, нежели гармоничная жизнь в сознании Кришны. Перегрузки и исполнение обязанностей, противоречащих индивидуальной природе (а об этом Махарадж ясно написал ученикам), вряд ли могут считаться очищающей практикой, т.к. они разрушают тело и психику.
Он не променял «все это» на общение с женщиной из Тайланда. Он будет заниматься тем, служением, которое для него более естественно, сочетая это с более гармоничным и спокойным стилем жизни. Просто у нас сложилось впечатление, что то, что Махарадж делал долго и является его естественным занятием. Это привычка нашего ума. Но по его словам ни одно из этих трех видов служения не являлось его добровольным выбором. Это была необходимость организации и Махарадж со смирением выполнял это служение до тех пор пока хватало сил. Благодаря его внешнему спокойствию у нас сложилось впечатление, что все в порядке. Но было бы странно, если бы он нам высказывал неудовлетворенность своим положением. Он всегда старался вдохновлять нас и не обескураживать своими внутренними трудностями. Он искренне надеялся, что сможет преодолеть свои материальные желания, но, увы… материальная природа - это тоже божественная энергия и джива сама ее преодолеть не может.

Вопрос 4:
  Махарадж мудрая личность и имея большой опыт служения в ИСКОНЕ прекрасно понимал, что официально отказываясь от учеников, он подвергает их веру (и  веру других преданных) и духовную жизнь большой опасности. И никто не осудил бы его, если бы он просто сменил ашрам, все ученики (и не только  ученики) поняли бы и приняли бы его образ жизни. И он продолжал бы являться для всех нас учителем. Почему же все-таки он предлагает своим ученикам принять прибежище у других старших вайшнавов?

Ответ:
Он предлагает принять своим ученикам убежище у других старших вайшнавов именно потому, что считает других вайшнавов более продвинутыми. Он прекрасно понимает, что многие будут воспринимать его как падшего саннйаси и не многие смогут сохранять прежнюю веру в него, как в образцового вайшнава. Более того, он написал в письме, что никогда не считал учеников только «своими» учениками. Лично я всегда так и понимал, что у меня в ИСККОН много гуру и дикша-гуру – один из них. Большую часть шикши я получал из книг Прабхупады и лекций других проповедников. И я думаю, что так дело обстоит почти со всеми преданными. Поэтому я не думаю, что эта ситуация подвергла опасности нашу духовную жизнь. Духовная жизнь зависит от вани, а не от  вапу. Хотя, конечно, образ живого гуру тоже вдохновляет. Но видимо Кришна через эту ситуацию учит нас тому, чтобы мы шире понимали явление гуру. Если преданный действительно является учеником, то есть, человеком желающим позитивных изменений в своей жизни, а не просто находящегося в пассивном ожидании какой-то мифической милости, то он не может потерять гуру, т.к. Кришна учит искреннюю душу всегда и везде и ученик во всем видит уроки. Если человек воспринимает понятие гуру очень узко, как лишь одну личность дикша-гуру, то при таких ситуациях такой незрелый ученик действительно может потерять ориентацию. Самые молодые ученики Махараджа получили инициацию в 1999, то есть, 12 лет назад и вполне способны здраво оценивать ситуацию. 

Вопрос 5: Тогда возникают сомнения в нашей философии. Нас учили, что гуру все-таки не совсем обычный человек. Что это не просто личность, на которую в свое время кто-то надавил, и из чувства долга он вынужден нести этот крест  (как написал Махарадж в письме "с большой неохотой я взялся за это служение"). Это не просто пост, который можно оставить, пойдя на пенсию, "и пусть ученики к другим обращаются ". Хотя среди тех людей, у которых теперь предлагают найти прибежище, могут быть и те, кто вдохновил Махараджа на принятие  саньясы, принятие ответственности  быть Джи БИ СИ и гуру, что и привело Махараджа к уходу.

Ответ:
У меня сомнений в философии не возникает. Просто мы склонны немного упрощать сложные вещи и выдаем свое упрощенное понимание за правильное понимание философии. Как выясняется гуру бывают разного уровня и «калибра». Бывают самосветящиеся ачарьи, которые нисходят в этот мир как шактйавеша-аватары для спасения большого количества людей. Бывают преданные уровня мадхйама-адхикари, которые помогают могущественным ачарьям в их миссии. Я склонен думать, что большинство гуру ИСККОН являются именно такими учителями и их нельзя уподоблять непогрешимым маха-бхагаватам. Эти великие ачарьи приходят сюда именно с учительской целью и потому для них естественно быть яркими харизматичными лидерами. Другие преданные могут становиться гуру «по приказу». Как сказано в известном стихе «Куда бы ты ни пошел и кого-бы ни увидел, говори ему о Кришне. Таким образом, стань гуру и освободи свою страну». Этот стих – приказ Господа Чайтанйи, обращенный ко всем нам. И если кто-то из нас достигает уровня мадхйама-адхикари, естественно организация просит такого вайшнава официально принять на себя роль дикша-гуру. Обычно вайшнавы считают себя неквалифицированными, но из смирения и в духе служения соглашаются на это служение. Махарадж был именно в такой ситуации. В принципе в этом нет ничего страшного, кроме одного момента – количество учеников. Если бы таких мадхйама-адхикари гуру было много и у каждого было бы максимум по 50-100 учеников, то это не было бы таким большим бременем. Но когда счет идет на тысячи учеников, то бремя может стать непосильным. Кстати, Рупа Госвами в «Нектаре преданности» говорит об этом в разряде нишедх (запретов) – нельзя принимать много учеников. Поэтому в условиях Кали-юги, когда все мы пришли в ИСККОН с грузом своих дурных привычек, надеяться на то, что все наши гуру будут во всем безупречными, не всегда реалистично. Очевидно, что те духовные учителя, которые выросли в культурных брахманических семьях будут заметно отличаться от тех преданных, которые выросли на Западе. Хотя в шастрах сказано, что оскорбительно считать гуру происходящим из какой-то касты, т.к. вайшнав выше всяких каст, но я думаю, что это относится к тем, кто реально достиг уровня уттама-адхикари. Когда же тяготение кармы прошлого все же ощущается в судьбе гуру, то мы не можем его уподобить освобожденной душе – махабхагавате. Такие мадхйама-адхикари гуру могут выполнять свое служение, соединяя своих учеников с гуру более высокой квалификации. Все это хорошо описано в книге Шиварамы Свами «Шикша-гуру».

Вопрос 6:
Какой бы зрелый ученик не был, возникает (может быть немного оскорбительный, но законный вопрос), а есть ли смысл принимать дальше у кого-нибудь прибежище, вдруг и они тоже инициируют просто из чувства долга, не имея квалификации. Вдруг и на них кто-то надавил, в те годы, когда было необходимо, чтобы движение ширилось. Ведь это стало известно лишь через 40 лет...(все благодарны Махараджу за это, и все ценят ,и понимают, какая это жертва 40 лет отказываться от своей личной жизни ради всех нас), но ...станет ли нам легче от этого в своей духовной жизни?

Ответ:
Дело в том, что у нас в ИСККОН, да и вообще, в любой вайшнавской организации все гуру становятся таковыми по приказу свыше и инициируют из чувства долга. Иначе и быть не может. Какой нормальный вайшнав в здравом уме сам скажет, что он квалифицирован принимать учеников, и хочет это делать? Все прекрасно понимают, что проповедь рождает последователей, а последователи хотят стать учениками. Отсюда следует, что кто-то, хочешь-не хочешь должен становиться учителем. И все прекрасно понимают, какое это бремя – принимать и воспитывать учеников. У одних к этому есть какой-то вкус и способности, у других - нет. Но чтобы не разочаровывать новичков они тоже могут принимать учеников из чувства долга. 

 Что касается убежища, то я думаю, что под убежищем в данном случае подразумевается не ре-инициация (хотя она не исключена для тех, кто хочет), а руководство – шикша. Посвящение в традицию ученики получили и благословение на воспевание – тоже. И это не отменяется тем, что Махарадж решил изменить свой социальный статус. Его духовный статус не сильно изменился, т.к. он остался практикующим вайшнавом. Но поскольку он не планирует в ближайшее время путешествовать, как он это делал раньше (это и есть изменение социального статуса), то он не сможет давать наставления тем, кого он инициировал. Так же, оставив статус саннйаси, он несколько снизил свой духовный стандарт (насколько он его снизил, я пока не знаю). Поэтому он и рекомендует принять убежище у тех, кто продолжает активно проповедовать и путешествовать и следует более высокому стандарту. Поэтому вопрос о том, есть ли смысл принимать убежище еще у кого-то, рожден из непонимания ситуации. Дело в том, что джива не может не принять убежища у кого-то. Джива мала и потому она естественно ищет убежища у тех, кто обладает силой, знанием и авторитетом. Иногда она сама меняет убежище, и в этом нет ничего страшного, т.к. материальная природа постоянно меняется и потому приходится что-то менять в жизни. Это неизбежная особенность материального существования. Материалисты тоже ищут убежища в каких-то идеях, личностях и т.д. Жизнь меняется и они тоже меняют свои убежища. Так и преданным в условиях Кали-юги приходится переживать сходные ситуации. Не нужно из этого устраивать трагедию. Нужно просто понять, что в Кали.югу редко встречается настоящее качество и потому мы должны быть готовы идти к Кришне при всех обстоятельствах, а не отчаиваться при временных неудачах и не терять веру. Если мы думаем, что не сможем больше принять нового убежища, значит мы приняли убежище у Майи и не понимаем, что мы всегда находимся в том или ином убежище.

Можно использовать наглядный пример для этой ситуации с принятием нового убежища. Представьте, что ваша лодка тонет, а рядом находятся другие лодки на плаву. Вы будете спасать свою жизнь, перейдя на другую лодку, или будете со скепсисом говорить: «Какой смысл искать спасения в другой лодке? Вдруг и она когда-нибудь потонет?» Мы находимся именно в такой ситуации. Например, есть такой замечательный вайшнав – Кадамба-канана Свами. Он пришел в ИСККОН за несколько месяцев до ухода Шрилы Прабхупады и не успел получить посвящение у него. Ему пришлось пережить падение трех своих гуру с довольно небольшим промежутком, но он продолжал искренне стремиться к Кришне и, в конце концов, Кришна дал ему надежное убежище в лице Джайадвайты Свами (у которого всего-то около десятка учеников) и теперь сам Кадамба-канана Свами замечательный проповедник и инициирующий гуру. Вот на таких личностей надо равняться. Он прекрасно понимал, что хотя люди несовершенны, Кришна совершенен, и он продолжал стремиться к совершенству. Поэтому Кришна провел его через все испытания и при этом он не потерял веру.

Вопрос 7:  В своем комментарии на эту ситуацию БВ Садху Махарадж написал:
" С Махараджем как с вайшнавом слишком плохого не произошло (даже, наоборот, в том смысле, что он обнародовал то, что обычно скрывается)."
Что интересно он имел в виду, что все саньяси думают о смене ашрама, или что все тайно строят отношения с женщинами? А Махарадж это обнародовал?

Ответ:
Я думаю, что он имел в виду то, что Прабхавишну Махарадж искренне рассказал всю свою историю, чего до этого мы никогда не слышали. Я не думаю, что мы должны теперь с подозрением смотреть на всех саннйаси. Хотя по моим личным понятиям те преданные, которые приняли саннйасу, не пройдя ашрамов грихастхи и ванапрастхи, все немного «смертники», но это лишь мое личное мнение. Дай Бог, чтобы я ошибался.

Вопрос 8: Что проповедовать нам теперь ученикам Махараджа и что им теперь делать?

Ответ:
Надо проповедовать, что в процессе ничего не изменилось: цель осталась прежней, путь к цели тоже прежний, наставлений масса, у нас есть много разных гуру, которые вдохновляют нас. Процесс инициации не отменяется до тех пор пока ученик следует процессу. Выпал лишь один элемент – человек, с которым мы отождествляли слишком много всего. Но он сделал все возможное для нас и мы не можем требовать от него невозможного. Теперь нужно реально учиться находить убежище в шикше. Шикша может быть от многих вайшнавов. Если кому-то нужен обязательно воплощенный гуру, то с течением времени этот вопрос тоже может решиться через ре-инициацию, а может и отпасть, если человек достаточно силен и способен продвигаться благодаря шикше от разных вайшнавов без руководства какой-то конкретной личности.  А вопрос о том, что делать ученикам, очень прост: продолжать делать то, что и делали, но с новым пониманием, что гуру не один (в смысле человек), а их много. А высший гуру - Кришна всегда продолжает обучать искреннего ученика.

Вопрос 9: Если гуру от учеников  официально отказался, то обязательно ли им принимать реинициацию?

Ответ:
Гуру попросил дать ему время определиться со своей судьбой. Кто знает, как еще повернется ситуация? Поэтому спешить пока не надо. На днях я разговаривал в Маяпуре с Чайтанйа Чандра Чараном Прабху по поводу этой ситуации и он рекомендовал принять ре-инициацию, т.к. хотя шикша может исходить от многих проповедников, большинству преданных нужен пример живой личности, которая официально считает нас «своими» учениками. Бхактивайбхава Махарадж написал мне, что шастры не советуют спешить с отвержением прежнего дикша-гуру и принятием нового. Нужно подождать какое-то время. Возможно, что дикша-гуру восстановит свой духовный статус. Если через какое-то время становится ясно, что этого не происходит, тогда ученик должен принять другого дикша гуру, если он не чувствует, что шикши ему достаточно. Поэтому на ре-инициацию существуют разные точки зрения.

Вопрос 10:
И как все это понять с философской точки зрения: Махарадж сначала "пристегнул"  своих учеников к парампаре, потом от них отказался, их что теперь Шрила Прабхупада лично ведет к Богу? И чем это отличается от философии ритвиков, когда есть только Прабхупада, и нет живого гуру, который дает наставления и может помочь исправить ошибки?

Ответ:
Принципиально это отличается от философии ритвиков тем, что ритвики в принципе не принимают никаких гуру, кроме Прабхупады. Они считают, что прославляют Прабхупаду, оскорбляя всех, кто пытается помогать Прабхупаде, выполняя служение дикша-гуру. Мы говорим, что живой гуру нужен и очень желателен, но если по каким-то причинам дикша гуру оставил свое служение в качестве гуру, но остался вайшнавовм, то его ученики могут принять живого шикша-гуру, чьи наставления будут вдохновлять ученика дальше следовать процессу.  Если ученик чувствует дискомфорт от того, что он получал дикшу от одного учителя, статус которого в данный момент не совсем ясен, то он может молиться Кришне и Прабхупаде, чтобы они послали ему другого дикша-гуру и со временем это произойдет. В этом нет сомнения, т.к. это не первая подобная ситуация.

Вопрос 11:
Понятно, конечно, "что гуру все и наставления шикшу мы можем получать от всех", но  все-таки дикша-гуру это тот, кто берет за нас конкретную ответственность. И бхакти переходит из сердца в сердце именно от личности, и чем более квалифицирован гуру, тем больше он может дать ученику. Во всяком случае, так написано в шастрах.

Ответ:
Этого никто не отрицает. Поэтому то и нужно продолжать искать убежище, а не падать духом при первой же неудаче. И никто не сказал, что это будет легко. Найти настоящего гуру – редкая и великая удача. Поэтому на этом пути возможны и разочарования и периоды ожидания и ошибки. Так всегда было, есть и будет. Если посмотреть на эту проблему с точки зрения исторической перспективы, то никогда прежде в обозримой истории вайшнавизма не было такой потребности в таком множестве духовных учителей, как сейчас, т.к. никогда прежде движение санкиртаны не распространялось по всему миру столь широко. Потребность общества в учителях очень сильно возросла, а служение это самое сложное и нигде ему не обучают. Каждый учится этому уже в боевых условиях. Поэтому нет ничего удивительного в том, что не у всех это получается. Есть очень квалифицированные вайшнавы, но они не хотят быть гуру и их невозможно заставить. Например, Бхану Свами. А кто-то соглашается на это служение, видя необходимость миссии, но в какой-то момент оказывается неспособным справиться с этим бременем по разным причинам. Не нужно падать духом, ведь заботливый Кришна, как изначальный гуру, окружил нас обществом вайшнавов. Поэтому неразрешимых проблем нет, а все технические моменты (пранама, ре-инициация и т.д.) решаются с течением времени.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Обращение старших учеников Прабхавишну прабху*

Дорогие братья и сестры, ученики Е.М. Прабхавишну Прабху!
Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Мы все сейчас переживаем из-за трудностей, через которые проходит наш духовный учитель,  Прабхавишну Прабху. Это также является испытанием нашей собственной веры и преданности. 

На протяжении многих лет Гуру Махарадж призывал нас быть ответственными, строго следуя принятым стандартам в ИСККОН и внося свой посильный вклад в развитие местных общин как части Миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Он всегда хотел, чтобы ученики показывали пример служения и преданности Шриле Прабхупаде как  Ачарье-основателю ИСККОН. Он также просил нас быть смиренными и всегда сотрудничать с другими Вайшнавами. Он хотел, чтобы все его ученики проповедовали послание Господа Чайтаньи и принимали ответственность за заботу о преданных. Сейчас эти его наставления становятся еще более актуальными для нас всех и являются драгоценностью учеников. На данном этапе нам необходимо сплотиться вместе и усилить свое служение, как в личной духовной практике, так и в местных общинах нашего российского ИСККОН, что будет лучшим доказательством нашей преданности духовному учителю и даст ему сильную поддержку и вдохновение.

Многие из вас сейчас недоумевают,  что же делать дальше, нужно ли читать пранама-мантру или нет, будет ли у нас возможность общения с духовным учителем или нет? Более конкретные ответы на эти вопросы мы получим в ближайшем будущем от собрания GBC, которое состоится в середине февраля в Маяпуре. 

Пожалуйста, сконцентрируйтесь сейчас, прежде всего, на упомянутых выше наставлениях духовного учителя и это то, что даст Вам реальное ощущение связи с Гуру-парампарой. Мы должны быть учениками, т.е. ответственными преданными, какие бы внешние обстоятельства ни возникали на нашем пути и какие бы испытания ни приходили в нашу жизнь. 

Давайте также давать друг другу поддержку в это непростое для нас время. Вы можете всегда обращаться к любому из нас, если Вам будет нужна помощь.

С любовью, Ваши духовные братья:
Ангира Муни дас, Враджендра Кумар дас, Вивасван дас, Веданта Крит дас, Ними дас, Говардхан Гопал дас, Вишну-таттва дас, Видйанидхи дас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

22 февраля 2012 в Маяпуре один из комитетов Джи-Би-Си разработал и утвердил рекомендации для учеников Прабхавишну Прабху. Эти рекомендации НЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ резолюциями Джи-Би-Си и потому не обладают статусом закона. Это просто рекомендации тем, кто в них нуждается. Ниранджана Свами, который был членом этого комитета, просил не выкладывать эти рекомендации в свободный доступ в интернете, а распространять их лично только ученикам. Те, кому они необходимы, могут писать мне в личных сообщениях на Форуме или на мой эл.адрес vkdas@mail.ru

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

(Нижеследующий текст публикуется по просьбе Ачьютатмы прабху)

Уважаемые члены ДжиБиСи, пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Согласно вашему запросу, вышло постановление AGM этого года в отношении
ситуации, связанной с Прабхавишну прабху. К данному сообщению прикреплено 3
документа.

 1) Полный текст резолюции, прикрепленный в конце данного сообщения,
содержит в себе 3 электронных письма.

 2) В соответствии с нашим постановлением по теме «руководство», комитет
определил возможные варианты получения ответов на возникающие вопросы у
учеников Прабхавишну прабху и дополнительно указал возможные пути решения, к
которым каждый может обратиться (Приложение 1).

 3) По запросу Исполнительного Комитета, Гирирадж Свами представил цитаты, а
также высказал свое отношение к сложившейся ситуации (Приложение 2).
 Этот документ может быть использован как дополнительный материал для всех,
кто имеет отношение к данному вопросу, включая инициированных учеников
Прабхавишну прабху.

Подкомитет, занимающийся данным вопросом, также создал он-лайн форум, на
котором вы или другие старшие преданные, являющиеся вашими представителями,
могут обсудить вопросы, связанные с поддержкой учеников Прабхавишну прабху,
в соответсвии с указанными способами.

Мы просим каждого члена ДжиБиСи выявить в своем регионе преданных, в число
которых могут входить и старшие ученики Прабхавишну прабху, которые
смогут общаться и курировать учеников Прабхавишну прабху. Однако в отношении
старших учеников, мы просим вас лично убедиться в том, что выбранные вами
кураторы, имеют правильное понимание данной ситуации.

Если вы хотите посетить наш сайт, вы можете сделать это следующим образом

 1) Зайти на URLhttp://www.niranjanaswami.com
 2) Нажать "PVPLogin" в меню с правой с правой стороны.

Общий логин и пароль :
Имя пользователя: PVPDISC Пароль: h@rekrsn@108

Объяснение того, как задавать вопросы и проводить обсуждение он-лайн,
находится прямо на сайте. Упомянутые лидеры будут отвечать на вопросы. Их
ответы могут быть в дальнейшем вынесены на форум или же могут быть
непосредственно использованы для кураторства учеников Прабхавишну прабху.

Также вы можете загрузить три документа, прикрепленных к e-mail.

Мы просим вас послать главному секретарю список преданных, выбранных
представителями в вашем регионе с их электронными почтовыми адресами, для
того,чтобы мы лично связались с каждым из них и обеспечили им доступ к
сайту.
Исключением являются те члены ДжиБиСи, в регионах которых нет учеников
Прабхавишну прабху.

Напомним, что каждому члену ДжиБиСи необходимо заранее пообщаться с
преданными, которые могут стать кураторами учеников Прабхавишну прабху и
убедиться в их квалификации и стабильности в духовной практике. Пожалуйста,
отнеситесь к этому вопросу серьезно.

Ваши слуги,
Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Тамохара дас
Ануттама дас

Исполнительный Комитет ДжиБиСи

____________________________________________________________________________

Постановление ДжиБиСи от 2012 года относительно заявления об отставке
Прабхавишну даса.

Часть первая: Заявление об отставке

В письме к ДжиБиСи от 7 января 2012, Прабхавишну дас заявляет: «Я
отказываюсь от всех уполномоченных постов ИСККОН, включая членство ДжиБиСи,
санньясу и пост инициирующего гуру».

Комитет ДжиБиСи рассмотрел эти заявления об отставке, надеясь на
дальнейшее активное участие (по мере возможностей) Прабхавишну даса в
деятельности ИСККОН.
В этом контексте, ДжиБиСи решило принять заявление об отставке Прабхавишну
даса.

Инициированные ученики Прабхавишну даса сохраняют связь со Шрилой
Прабхупадой и цепью ученической преемственности.

Часть вторая: руководство.

Поскольку Прабхавишну дас проявил преданность по отношению к Шриле
Прабхупаде, ИСККОН и ДжиБиСи, а также выразил желание с решимостью продолжать
духовную практику;
Руководство ИСККОН выражает ему свою благодарность за то, что он
самоотверженно служил миссии распространения Сознания Кришны во многих
уголках мира.

ДжиБиСи выдвигает следующие положения в качестве основы для руководства:

 Все преданные, принявшие посвящение у Прабхавишну даса остаются членами
ИСККОН и могут продолжать преданное служение в Сознании Кришны, молясь о
дальнейшем духовном продвижении Прабхавишну даса.

 Согласно заявлению Прабхавишну даса, они могут поддерживать с ним
отношения:
«Если кто-либо захочет поддерживать со мной связь - и иногда захочет писать
мне, то я буду счастлив ответить на ваши вопросы и вдохновить вас, насколько
я буду способен. Не столько в роли официального гуру, дающего шикшу
ученикам, сколько в качестве друга и доброжелателя».

Таким образом, ученикам Прабхавишну даса рекомендуется принять прибежище у
Шрилы Прабхупады и (или) получать шикшу у другого гуру и (или) старшего
преданного, так как веру питает слушание священных писаний из уст вайшнавов.

Часть Третья: Заключение.

В обязанности руководства ИСККОН входит организация личного кураторства и
поддержки учеников и других последователей Прабхавишну даса, которых
затронуло недавнее заявление об его отставке.

Поэтому было принято следующее решение:

Всем региональным секретарям, лично или через уполномоченных представителей,
включая старших учеников Прабхавишну даса, следует срочным образом убедиться
в том, что все ученики и последователи Прабхавишну даса, включая тех, кто
живет в отдаленных районах, обеспечены должной заботой и руководством.
Региональные секретари должны ежемесячно присылать отчеты о положении дел в
своих регионах в Исполнительный Комитет до тех пор, пока ситуация не
нормализуется.
Ответственный секретарь ДжиБиСи будет регулярно изучать все поступающие
отчеты.

Если кому-либо необходимо дальнейшее разъяснение по этому вопросу или
поддержка они могут обратиться по следующему адресу:

 GBCEC.secretary@gmail.com

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Из авторитетного источника (уровень GBC):

Прабхавишну Прабху сейчас находится во Вриндаване. Чувствует себя хорошо. Повторяет много кругов джапы. Жениться уже не собирается. В ближайшее время собирается посетить Ченнай на несколько дней в связи с открытием там нового храма. Планирует обосноваться в северном Тайланде и заниматься там активным служением.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Снимок сделан 21 апреля 2012 на русской Нама-хатте во Вриндаване. Изменился только цвет одежды. Все остальное без изменений.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

На установке Божеств в новом храме в Ченнае пару дней назад:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас



----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я сейчас веду переписку с Прабхавишну Прабху (он сам мне первый написал) и он серьезно думает о восстановлении отношений с теми учениками, которые по-прежнему хотели бы видеть его в качестве дикша-гуру. Его духовное состояние заметно улучшается и есть хорошие шансы на продолжение отношений с учениками. Госвами Махарадж пригласил его на Черноморский Фестиваль и он планирует приехать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Дорогие ученики Прабхавишну прабху, в последнее время я вел интенсивную переписку с Прабхавишну Прабху и я рад сообщить вам, что в действительности он никогда не отвергал своих учеников и готов продолжать отношения с теми, кто бы хотел этого. В январе он чувствовал себя недостойным действовать в статусе гуру и поэтому он посоветовал в своем письме к ученикам принять убежище у других старших вайшнавов в ИСККОН. Но он никогда не собирался бросать нас. Сейчас он чувствует себя намного лучше в духовном плане и его духовные братья из GBC вдохновляют его продолжать отношения с теми учениками, которые хотят этого. Для получения дальнейшей информации, пожалуйста, пишите мне на эл.адрес vkdas@mail.ru

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

На недавнем открытии нового храма в Ченнае

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Дорогие ученики и друзья в СНГ,
Харе Кришна. Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Обсудив с уважаемыми членами Исполнительного Комитета Джи-Би-Си и тщательно обдумав вопрос самостоятельно, я решил не приезжать в Россию этим летом и не принимать участия в черноморском фестивале. Вместо этого я планирую больше времени провести в Шри Вриндаван Дхаме ради духовного очищения. Я буду там так же во время месяца Пурушоттама. Прошло уже много лет с тех пор, как я мог себе позволить провести достаточно времени во Вриндаване, и я чувствую, что это будет очень благоприятно. Если все будет хорошо, я надеюсь посетить Россию на короткое время немного позже. 
Пожалуйста, продолжайте свое служение и садхану в сотрудничестве с вашими руководителями и другими преданными. Пойте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы. 
Пусть Господь Кришна благословит всех вас.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,

Прабхавишну дас


Dear disciples and friends in CIS,
Hare Krsna. Please accept my humble obeisances. All glories to Srila
Prabhupad!
After discussing with the respected members of the GBC EC and considering
the matter carefully myself, I have decided not to travel in Russia this
summer or to participate in the festival on the Black Sea coast. Instead I
plan to spend more time in Sri Vrndavan Dham for spiritual purification,
including Purusottama month. It has been a long time since I have been able
to spend considerable time in Vrndavan and I feel that it would be very
beneficial. If all goes well I hope to pay a short visit to Russia a little
later.
Kindly continue with your service and sadhana in cooperation with your
authorities and other devotees. Chant Hare Krsna and be happy.
May Lord Krsna bless you all,

With best wishes,

Prabhavisnu das.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ссылки на киртан и лекцию Прабхавишну прабху в Москве в середине октября.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnY5kgW9sK0&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHoxVz7cmOs&feature=plcp

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

25 октября 2012 года я лично встречался с Прабхавишну Прабху в Маяпуре, где он провел три дня. Он был очень оживлен, бодр, часто шутил. Чувствуется, что с его плеч спало большое бремя ответственности, которая была ему явно в тягость, что во многом стало причиной его временных трудностей. Во время личного даршана я задал ему несколько вопросов, с целью понять его нынешнее положение. Вот что Прабхавишну Прабху рассказал мне о своей нынешней жизни в Тайланде:

"Сейчас я живу простой жизнью. Для меня это подобно жизни в лесу после долгих лет у всех на виду, когда мое административное положение создавало вокруг меня излишнюю церемониальность и помпу. Конечно, много времени уходит на уборку, покупку бхоги, приготовление и предложение пищи. Я повторяю джапу довольно медленно, стараясь быть максимально внимательным. В основном я повторяю мантру, гуляя на природе, т.к. это помогает мне ближе ощущать присутствие Кришны. Я регулярно слушаю лекции по сознанию Кришны. Так же я много времени трачу на изучение тайского языка, что подразумевает посещение занятий и индивидуальное изучение. Сейчас для этого есть хорошая возможность, т.к. я планирую в основном жить здесь и помогать преданным развивать проповедь в Тайланде. 

Я регулярно хожу на целебные источники и водопады, которые находятся недалеко от моего дома. Это дает мне силы и это очень полезно для здоровья. Я снимаю небольшой домик из двух комнат в живописной местности в северном Тайланде. В этом же городке живут еще несколько преданных и иногда мы встречаемся и поем киртаны, хотя они в основном заняты работой и своими семьями. У некоторых преданных есть план основать здесь проповеднический центр, и я вижу, что для этого есть все возможности, поскольку в других городах Тайланда уже есть наши храмы и большие Нама-хатты. Ними и Рама-Лакшман планируют привезти свои проповеднические группы в Тайланд и Малайзию после Картики. Я собираюсь частично принять участие в их  проповеднических турах. Я помогал им договориться с лидерами ИСККОН в этих странах спланировать их программы. Так же я планирую иногда приезжать в Россию. Вот так пока я живу".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

22 марта 2013 года я получил возможность личного общения с Прабхавишну Прабху в Маяпуре. Эта встреча стала для меня очень важной для окончательной реабилитации наших отношений. Он очень сердечно со мной разговаривал, благодарил за служение, ответил на некоторые мои вопросы по отношениям ученика и учителя. Я вышел с даршана очень окрыленным и вдохновленным. Я ощутил свою нужность и личную заботу учителя, что очень важно для ученика. До этого у меня еще оставался некоторый элемент социальной потерянности. Теперь это ощущение ушло. Летом этого года Прабхавишну Прабху планирует проехать по некоторым городам России.

----------

